# Acer Aspire 5739G Wlan Problem



## Atkins (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,
bei meinem neuen Acer Aspire 5739G funktioniert das Wlan nicht. Anfangs  konnte ich zwar mein Netzwerk noch sehen, jedoch beitreten, der Balken  hat gekurbelt und gekurbelt ohne Ergebnis. Habe dann die Treiber  deinstalliert und die aktuellsten von der Acer Seite für das Notebook  geladen (Windows 7 64bit) und nun erkennt das Ding nicht mal mehr Netze.

Über das Intel Diagnosetool wurde mir gesagt "Hardwaresender ist  ausgeschaltet". Da ich mich mit WLan nicht so auskenne, weiß ich nicht  wo da der Fehler liegen soll, laut Geräte-Manager ist die Karte  aktiviert. Ist übrigens die Intel WiFi-Link 5100 AGN.

Habe es bereits über WEP, WPA und WPA2 versucht und auch kurz  unverschlüsselt ohne wirklichen Erfolg.

Eine Anfrage beim Acer Support hat mich auch nicht sonderlich weiter  gebracht:

Die Fehleranalyse ist abgeschlossen und Sie erhalten dazu folgende  Mitteilung:
Bitte überprüfen Sie, ob die Wlan-Karte aktiviert ist und stellen Sie  den Kanal vom Router auf 1-9 ein. Bei einigen Routern muß auch noch der  MAC-Adressfilter deaktiviert bzw. die MAC-Adresse der Wlan-Karte  hinterlegt werden. Jetzt sollten Sie noch einmal versuchen, den Wlan  Router zu finden und sich zu verbinden. Evtl. könnte auch die Änderung  Ihrer Verschlüsselung auf WPA/WPA2 am Router den gewünschten Erfolg  erzielen.

Den MAC-Adressfilter habe ich bei den Einstellungen meiner Fritz!Box bereits deaktiviert  und die Kanäle habe ich bereits alle ausprobiert.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiter helfen kann.

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## chris-gz (23. Mai 2010)

Also was ich dir sagen kann ist das wenn du Netze finden kannst bzw. Router dann ist die Karte auch aktiv. Und da die Fehlermeldung nicht viel her gibt kann ich dir nur zu ner Neuinstallation von Windows raten. Ansonsten könntest du höchstens noch einen zusätzlichen Fritz-Stick kaufen und sehen ob das dann funktioniert. Wenn nicht versuch mal auch einfach deinen Router zu resetten auch das kann schon helfen. So mehr Tips hab ich leider im Moment nicht für dich aber vieleicht halfen ja die niedergeschriebenen schon. 

Gruss Chris


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2010)

Such dir mal bei intel.de die passenden WiFi-Treiber, Dein WLAN-"Modell" kennst Du ja ( 5100 AGN)


----------



## Atkins (24. Mai 2010)

Hat leider nichts geholen.
Inzwischen findet das Ding wie gesagt nicht mal mehr Netze.
Windows habe ich bereits mein eigenes aufgespielt, wobei es im Auslieferungszustand auch nicht funktionierte. Krieg nur die Meldung "Es sind keine Verbindungen verfügbar" obwohl ich mein WLan-Netz bereits manuell hinzugefügt habe.

Die Installation der treiber von der Intel Seite brachten mir noch eine mysteriöse 2. Wlan verbindung namens Microsoft Virtual WiFi-Miniport Adapter, mit der ich bei bestem Willen nix anfangen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

Sind denn ansonsten schon alle Windowsupdates usw. drauf? Neuere andere Treiber für das Acer verfügbar?


----------



## chris-gz (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn gar nichts hilft kann ich dir nur noch zu nem Fritz-Stick raten. Ich weis ist nicht die beste Lösung aber was anderes auser Updates etc fällt mir nicht ein. Das einzige was ich halt noch machen würde noch mal die kompletten Gerätetreiber aktuallisieren und hoffen das es da irgendwo nen Konflikt gab. 

Wünsch dir viel Glück Gruss Chris


----------



## Atkins (24. Mai 2010)

Ok Habe es soweit geschafft, dass ich wieder Netzte finde. Der Sender war nämlich ausgeschaltet, das Laptop hat nämlich einen kleinen touchsensitiven Knopf für den Wlan-Sender. Jedoch kann ich meinem Netzwerk nicht beitreten, habe es mit WEP. WPA und WPA2 versucht.


----------



## chris-gz (24. Mai 2010)

Outch das tut weh ^^. Ich wollte dich erst genau das fragen ob der an ist aber hab mir dann gedacht neee lieber nicht sonst meinst noch ich halt dich für blöd oder so(was ich auch jetzt noch nich mache). Auf deinem Router steht hinten doch drauf was für ne Verschlüsselung der hat. Also wählst dein W-Lan Router aus machst nen Doppelklick drauf und dann gibst das Passwort ein was hinten auf deinem Router steht. Auser du hast jenes mal geändert.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

Am besten mal den Router per Kabel komplett neu konfigurieren, dabei auch WPA2 einstellen, sich nen Schlüssel ausdenken und dem Netzwerk nen Namen vergeben zB AtkinsArea oder so. Geht es dann?


----------



## Atkins (25. Mai 2010)

Das Wlan funktioniert ja tadellos, läuft momentan unter WPA2, mit meinem Iphone komme ich bei jeder Verschlüsselung rein und bei jeder Funkmodi, das Laptop jedoch kann nicht beitreten. Windows Updates sind auch schon drauf :S


----------



## 1821984 (25. Mai 2010)

Was ist mit Firewall? Bei mir hat sie mal ganz schlau den zugriff für IE und Firefox gesperrt. Lief es denn mal über Wlan?

Ansonsten wie schon gesagt über Kabel rein gehen und schauen, ob im Router alles i.O ist und mit den einstellungen im Laptop vergleichen. Auch Sicherheitsschlüssel usw. Hatte das auch schonmal, das der aufn mal nicht mehr richtig war.

Ach fällt mir grad noch ein: Willst du dich über diese Acer-Software verbinden oder über windows. Acer hat da sone Software (Name weiß ich jetzt grad nicht), die verträgt sich nicht ganz so mit windows und läuft nicht ganz stabil! Falls du diese noch hast, würde ich empfehlen, selbige runter zu schmeißen und alles über windows zu machen. Danach waren ganz viele Probs bezüglich Wlan weg. Hatte früher selbst nen Acer!


----------



## Atkins (25. Mai 2010)

Natürlich versuche ich das ganze über Windows. Jegliche Software, die im Auslieferungszustand drauf war habe ich sofort runtergeschmissen.
Im Auslieferungszustand konnte ich meinem Netz auch nicht beitreten, deshalb hoffte ich, dass eine Installation meines Windows  7 Ultimate das Problem lösen würde.

Bin mit meinem Latein langsam am Ende. Ist nicht so, dass ich n Neuling hinterm Monitor bin. 

Habe ergoogelt, dass die besagte WiFi Karte so ihre Probleme mit WPA/WPA2 hat, deshalb hab ich WEP eingestellt. Modus ist 802.11 b+g, Kanal 9 das selbe ist beim Router eingestellt. 802.11n habe ich deaktiviert, damit das Laptop auch im richtigen Modus funkt. MAC-Adressfilter ist natürlich aus.


----------



## chris-gz (25. Mai 2010)

Meine Frage war eher warum du nicht einfach deine Verbindung doppelklickst und dann deinen Key eingibst??? Denn dann nimmt er automatisch die Konfiguration des Routers. Dazu musst du aber über Windows aufs W-Lan Netz zugreifen und nicht über irgend ein Fremdprogramm.


----------



## Atkins (25. Mai 2010)

Genauso mach ich es -.-


----------



## chris-gz (26. Mai 2010)

Das is aber komisch denn wenn da so drauf zugreifst wird erst gar nicht nach ner Verschlüsselungsart gefragt.


----------



## Paule1004 (10. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen meine kleene nachbarin hat genau das gleiche problemchen .... nur uns ist aufgefalle das wenn man unmittelbar vor dem modem sitzt das es dann geht ohne probleme ... 


habt ihr das auch schonmal getestet ??? das es evt bei euch genauso ist ? 

also wie hier schon einer meiner vorredner schrieb bin ich auch mit meinem latein am arsch ... 



also was meint ihrs lieber zurück schicken


----------



## greatX (29. Juni 2010)

Hab hier genau das exakte Problem. Wenn ich mich dem WLAN-Router auf zwei Meter nähere habe ich keine Verbindungsprobleme, doch wenn ich etwas weiter weg bin, geht nichts mehr. Wenn ich das WLAN dann aus größere Entfernung (5 - 8 Meter) wieder einrichten will erkennt das Notebook das WLAN-Netz nur sporadisch.
Treiber hab ich schon mit Updates versorgt, und auch den neuesten Treiber von Intel und Acer probiert. Ohne Erfolg.
Mein Sony Vaio hat denselben WLAN-Chip drinnen (Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN) und mit dem hab ich keinerlei Probleme.
Wenn jemand Lösungsvorschläge hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2010)

Vlt. mal nen anderen Sendekanal probieren. Windowsupdates sind auch alle drauf? Vlt. auch mal Boardtreiber aktualisieren.


----------

